# Feeders at Buc-ees



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Stopped in Buc-ees today. Saw these feeders and was wondering if any of y'all have used them or know anyone that is using or has used them? They are both 600lb capacity. The green one was a directional feeder and the silver one I believe is a regular spin feeder. Sure would be nice to fill these up by standing on the ground!

Looking for pros, cons and opinions but would really like to have some first hand feedeback on quality, longevity, etc .... Thanks!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have seen them and not sure how good they are, but there is nowhere cheaper to get bagged corn! Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I bet the green one would be great for a pond fish feeder, being directional.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

They look like the all seasons 600lb. feeder. I heard the all seasons are great. I don’t own any though. I’m thinking of getting one to try though.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

They are made for Buc-ees by All Seasons and are top shelf. They cost half what the comparable ASF feeders cost and almost the same, Very good feeders and a great price.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Capsule Feeders - The Original Sit and Fill Feeder


Capsule Feeders are the problem-solving alternative to tripod feeders, gravity feeders, and other feeder kits. The safest and most durable feeder on the market.



capsulefeeders.com





If you want a ground based feeder that is easy to fill. This is the one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The directional one I believe were originally made fer fish feeders to go on a dock. I saw them the other day but didn't look at the prices....


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I had one of the green ones as a pond feeder at my last house in Cantonment/Molino. Had a solar panel and that thing worked great for over 6 years before quitting. I would definitely buy another one!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

People on the Texas hunting forums talk highly of them


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I have always used tall, tripod type spin feeders (Boss Buck, Moultrie, OnTime, etc ...). I currenlty do not have any bears or hogs on my land (hope that continues) and I have been curious about these lower to the ground feeders. I like the filling aspect of them for sure but am wondering about how they do with varmits, etc ... I am also intrigued by the directional feeder. Thinking that it might be nice to tuck it out of the way and have it sling corn into the food plots. Do any of y'all have any experience with low feeders? How about a directional feeder for corn? I already have a Texas Hunter directional feeder on my pond for the fish and it works great. I don't mind spending the money on a really good feeder if they are high quality and built to last. These feeders at Buc-ees are a little less money, and that is never a bad thing, but if they are not as good as some others I would definitely spend more to buy a better feeder.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a 600 lb MB Ranch King


----------

